# Cornelius Van Til: Father, Friend, and Pastor



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 4, 2010)

Office Hours talks with L. John Van Til, nephew of Reformed apologist and theologian Cornelius Van Til about the latter's life and ministry

Here are two of the volumes we discussed today:

The Bookstore at WSC: Defense of the Faith by Van Til, C.

The Bookstore at WSC: Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman by Muether, John R.

Listen to the interview:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/08.04.10jvantil.mp3

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Hear the most recent episodes at Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Listen to all the episodes at: Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.

Email: [email protected]

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it.

Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter and Facebook

Thanks for listening!


----------

